# ~ Roadkill Monark Five Bar Find! ~



## Krakatoa (Jan 27, 2020)

It's going to need a LOT of TLC!!

@fordmike65 
@cyclingday
@Kickstand3


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 27, 2020)

Nice challenging project, you got there, Nate!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 27, 2020)

Be sure to post an "after" photo next week when it's all done.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 27, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Be sure to post an "after" photo next week when it's all done.



He'll have that buffed out in no time . I have no idea of the history of this but I would dress the hell outta this weird Monark with deep fenders+goodies & want to build a unique 1 off custom


----------



## lgrinnings (Jan 28, 2020)

This is on my way to and from work. I’ve started dialing the number at least twice, but came to my senses each time before completing the call. Lots of very ugly welds in very tough spots.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 28, 2020)

I believe with time & patience with good files a man could make this acceptable again. May even have to braze it again or more but it is definitely a unique designed frame.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 28, 2020)

Thank you all for the positive comments!

Initially I thought this was an HTB but on closer inspection I noticed features on this frame that are different.

Tube below the top two tubes is straight not curved...

Has a seatpost clamp as opposed to tube & quill...

Tubes are closer into seatpost area...

The frame style seems to be a blend of the HTB and a Five Bar but matches neither!

The bike is paid for but not picked up yet...You can try and swoop in Lester but we'd all know it was you lol!

Seller had no other parts except a badge...A Monark Silver King badge...I thought sure I'll take the badge too but thinking it wasn't correct...I haven't asked him if he took the badge from the bike...

Thoughts anyone?

@Freqman1


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 28, 2020)

This is not a HTB. it is a Monark Five Bar. This is a late '39/'40 frame with the built in seat binder. These frames just didn't hold up well and I have seen more than a few of them broken at the bottom bracket and seat cluster. The straight down tube is common to all Superframe Five Bars. Why don't you think it is a Five Bar frame? BTW all of these bikes were equipped with tanks. The spring fork was optional. Looks like you have your work cut out for you. My original bike and the one I restored below. V/r Shawn


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 28, 2020)

Alas you are correct Shawn thanks for your input bud.

I guess I jumped the gun on the reveal but I was excited and it's all good anyway, I've spent more on lunch at the diner! I've never had a 5 bar and Monark frame designs are some of my favorites.

It will be interesting to compare when it joins it's raggededy HTB sibling soon!

Yikes gotta get back to work!

N


----------



## catfish (Jan 28, 2020)

Nice find


----------



## lgrinnings (Jan 28, 2020)

@Krakatoa ... He has the badge on eBay. You should ask him for it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 28, 2020)

@sm2501 also has the correct badge (if it was badged Monark) on Ebay as well. These used a standard badge that was trimmed at the bottom. While my article on these is due for an update to some information you may want to look it over. It will save you some frustration with things like getting the head cups to fit. V/r Shawn









						The Monark Super Frame "Five Bar"
					






					thecabe.com


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 8, 2020)

Nice find, Nate! Love to see it all complete!


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 9, 2020)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Nice find, Nate! Love to see it all complete!



That may never happen George but one can dream!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 9, 2020)

Another Monark Five Bar in my neck of the woods needing attention that will be available soon.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 9, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> That may never happen George but one can dream!



C'mon now don't let it go unloved .... build a rider of some sorts out of it .... even if temporary


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 9, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> C'mon now don't let it go unloved .... build a rider of some sorts out of it .... even if temporary



Oh definitely y'all haven't seen the last of this one!


----------



## SkidMark1 (Feb 9, 2020)

This started as a pile of parts too. 



Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 9, 2020)

SkidMark1 said:


> This started as a pile of parts too. View attachment 1137782
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk



 I'd ride & own that IF it was within my doings


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 9, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> I'd ride & own that IF it was within my doings



It's do-able...hunt around!


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 9, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> It's do-able...hunt around!



I know. I seen a woman's frame @ the Hurricane Coaster swap meet. Was like $60 or less but a solid frame. I just need to build what I have & get'em all back to riders before taking on more & more & Moooarrr bikes


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 10, 2020)

Here’s one iv been working on over a year . Be patient and enjoy . Detailing now


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 10, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Here’s one iv been working on over a year . Be patient and enjoy . Detailing now
> 
> View attachment 1138021
> 
> View attachment 1138022



Wow! 

Looks like it's ears were really dirty!


----------



## SkidMark1 (Apr 30, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> I'd ride & own that IF it was within my doings



This 5 bar needs a new home. P.m if Interested. I cant keep them all. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkidMark1 (Apr 30, 2020)

SkidMark1 said:


> This 5 bar needs a new home. P.m if Interested. I cant keep them all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk



I got the frame and fork at 1st. Fork came from a girls bike. I cut and threaded steer tube to fit boys frame. Had to hunt a 5bar chain guard. Not an easy task. Then a wheel set came up in a trade and $$ deal. 
52 t wald N.O.S chairing and a modern crank. 
N.D. 16tooth sprocket out back makes this thing a flyer. Seat is re covered with old blue couch leather. 
2.5" rubber all new.
Bunch of Denver Bike Club Stickers on frame.




Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 30, 2020)

SkidMark1 said:


> I got the frame and fork at 1st. Fork came from a girls bike. I cut and threaded steer tube to fit boys frame. Had to hunt a 5bar chain guard. Not an easy task. Then a wheel set came up in a trade and $$ deal.
> 52 t wald N.O.S chairing and a modern crank.
> N.D. 16tooth sprocket out back makes this thing a flyer. Seat is re covered with old blue couch leather.
> 2.5" rubber all new.
> ...



Post a pic here of it as is & give us a starting price range or a ballpark. Unfortunately I can't throw in for it as usual BUT I am sure someone would be willing to build it during the Covid19 Corona virus crisis we're having


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2020)

SkidMark1 said:


> I got the frame and fork at 1st. Fork came from a girls bike. I cut and threaded steer tube to fit boys frame. Had to hunt a 5bar chain guard. Not an easy task. Then a wheel set came up in a trade and $$ deal.
> 52 t wald N.O.S chairing and a modern crank.
> N.D. 16tooth sprocket out back makes this thing a flyer. Seat is re covered with old blue couch leather.
> 2.5" rubber all new.
> ...



To list a bike on the site you need to post in the for sale section with a pic, price location. This is a fishing expedition. V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (May 1, 2020)

@Freqman1  Shawn you're going to own this  lol


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> @Freqman1  Shawn you're going to own this  lol



Nope I’m good. At one time I owned about nine of these in various stages from complete to parts bikes. Down to three boys and two girls bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (May 1, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Nope I’m good. At one time I owned about nine of these in various stages from complete to parts bikes. Down to three boys and two girls bikes. V/r Shawn



I figured you had been quite familiar with them after seeing the 2 you posted and that is definitely quite a handful of experience owning 9 of them.


----------

